# little white worms in my aquarium



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

been doing alot of water changes to try and get rid of these white worms... theres like a million of them... i heard they are here cause of over fed ... anyone else ever had these?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any chance you can take a pic?
What's in your tank? Just shrimp? Usually fish will do a good job of keeping your tank free of these.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like detritus worms. I've had them before in shrimp tanks and feeding less seems to reduce their numbers. Pretty sure they are fairly harmless. Just make sure they aren't Planaria. If they have arrow shaped heads they could be Planaria.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I've had them before if you just lightly feed your fish they should be gone in a week or so. Or you can get some smaller fish that will eat them


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have neon tetras and rummys in there doesnt seem like they eat them my discus doesnt even see them rest are plecos, i think its just the over feeding worms... , hope is not planaria they are too small for me to see if they have arrow heads they just look white and a squiggly line


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Harmless, just do a gravel vac daily and feed less until they are gone.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Master wilkins said:


> Harmless, just do a gravel vac daily and feed less until they are gone.


umm i actualy have a no gravel tank i even took out all my drift wood to dry em all out and even wash my filter.... but before i water change i see mayb 100 or so floating then after i water change i guess the water washes them up from refilling there are millions again so discouraging haha....


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

By gravel vac, in your situation, i mean siphon out as many as you can as often as you can until they are gone.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

harmless. don't feed so much. they will eventually go away. Killifish seems to eat those.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

ok thanks ill see i did another water change again just to try and get rid of them =/ been doing like 60% water change every other day @@


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Pat805 said:


> ok thanks ill see i did another water change again just to try and get rid of them =/ been doing like 60% water change every other day @@


EVERY day, and cut down on food.


----------

